# How many sets?



## Blackbird (Nov 8, 2004)

I've always been lean so I'm always trying to bulk up with my routines.  My question is, is 3 sets enough. For instance.....
Chest  Flat bench 2 warm up  3sets
          Incline  3 sets
          Decline 3 sets
          Cable crossovers  3 sets
Is this a sufficient amount of sets for increasing mass?  Also how about hitting the muscle every 5 days.  Is this enough?


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 8, 2004)

i like the 3 set routine, i think it works well for myself. i have upped it a notch to 4 sets now.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes it's enough. Here is my current chest routine. Flat bench: 2 sets of warm-ups plus 3 work sets. Incline bench: 2 work sets. Incline fly: 2 work sets. That is 9 sets total. 2 warm up sets and 7 work sets and my chest is fried. I currently work chest once a week. Any more than that and I'm tired and lethargic 24/7 (sign of overtraining).
One of the most important lessons you can learn in bodybuilding is that "more is not better".


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 9, 2004)

its been a while and i am learning that again. its just hard not to workout, its like i am cheating myself when im not. lol


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 10, 2004)

I know what you mean. When it comes to bodybuilding you want to work smarter, not harder, relatively speaking. Growth is a healing response for damage caused during working out. If you get a scab on your arm and you keep pulling it off, it will never heal. You need rest and time to grow. 
You ever hear about these guys who work chest on Monday and then do push ups every night before they go to bed? Have you ever seen one with a big chest?


----------



## tee (Nov 10, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Yes it's enough. Here is my current chest routine. Flat bench: 2 sets of warm-ups plus 3 work sets. Incline bench: 2 work sets. Incline fly: 2 work sets. That is 9 sets total. 2 warm up sets and 7 work sets and my chest is fried. I currently work chest once a week. Any more than that and I'm tired and lethargic 24/7 (sign of overtraining).
> One of the most important lessons you can learn in bodybuilding is that "more is not better".




DR, do you up your sets or reps when on a cycle as to compared to when you are off?


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 10, 2004)

dr- i have never heard a guy tell that to me, but im assuming your saying that doesnt work?


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 10, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> DR, do you up your sets or reps when on a cycle as to compared to when you are off?


I try not to any more. I used to, but from everything I read lately, it appears useless.


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sets and reps .. I've always been guilty of doing more .. over training. Now typically I will do something like 9-10 working sets on chest. No more than that .. even when on cycle. (I will say that as of late I added one more biceps w/o per week than before .. w/ a few more sets each w/o.)  

Chest: 

Bench:
145;175; 225 (Warm-up)
275x10x2
315x8
375x5
415x2-3x2
(This week I cranked up 435x3)

Flat Dumbell
85x15
110x10
120x8
130x6x2


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Nov 11, 2004)

Blackbird ... 

You mentioned "mass" .. maybe I'm wrong here but I never considered cable cross over's as a mass exercise .. I went to several seminars (Labrada, Platz, .. ) and both stated they didn't do anything but basic compound movements for mass. Even during contest cycle they only added isolation exercises for shaping purposes ... just some thoughts. 

Stumpy


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 12, 2004)

Stumpy_41 said:
			
		

> Chest:
> 
> Bench:
> 145;175; 225 (Warm-up)
> ...


Using your weights, here is what I would do.
Warm-up 135 and 205, cut out 1 warm up set
275x10 1 set, cut out 1 set
315x8
375x5
415x2-3
350x as many reps as you can do

Then go to your next chest exercise. I would recommend Dumbell inclines.


----------

